# Steam Problem



## timo5187t (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo ich habe ein problem mit steam .
Ich habe mir warhammer dawn of war 2 demo installiert (Musste mam über Steam) .
Dann hatte die demo sich aktuallisiert.
und ich habs abgebrochen .
Ich wollte dann steam starten es wollte sich updtaten (hats auch)
Dann wollte ich die demo starten dann kam die fehlermeldung :

Steam.exe (main excepion): Unable to start Steam Engine:
*SteamStartEngine(0x12eb94) failed with error 1: Failed create pipe: 231

Ich weiß net was es bedeutet und ich will auch wieder zocken .

danke schonmal im vorraus .

Gruß timo5187t

P.S. benutze steam für empire : total war


----------

